# Travelling Canada before the expiry of my LMO



## JFW86 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am currently working in Canada with a work permit with and LMO. My work permit expires in November but I am finishing up work in September with a view to travelling for a couple of weeks within Canada. I will leave Canada prior to the expiry of my work permit. Do I need to change my status to that of a visitor?


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Technically the rule of thumb would be you should, simply because government departments all over the world, like to tick all the boxes and dot all the 'i's'. Hpwever, in real terms, people working in Canada under the auspices of an LMO driven work permit are not expected to work 24/7 365 days a year. Therefore you, like everyone else is entitled to vacation time

There will be no issue from Gov depts AND if you are travelling through Canada and not leaving the borders to return, there will be no-one question you.

If however, you do leave, say to bisit somewhere in the USA then plan to return to Canada proir to departure then yes, there are likely to be questions asked. Even then, if you tell them you do not plan to work any further and can show them proof of an outward bound flight, there are likely not o restrict you though they could issue an exit visa date and attach same to your passport which would have to be presented to am immigration official at your outbound departure airport

Hope this helps


----------



## JFW86 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for your help mikejb,

That's pretty much what I thought. I am entering the states and then coming back after the end of my work permit but I have an outbound flight so fingers crossed it should all go ok.

Thanks again for your quick response.


----------

